
Steganography with Clojure - Hiding Text in Images - bgray
http://nakkaya.com/2010/03/23/steganography-with-clojure-hiding-text-in-images/
======
ihodes
Too cool–love seeing examples like this after I begin to learn a language:
everything in here is mostly understandable after reading about half of
"Programming Clojure" (which I heartily recommend). Not only that, but it's
something interesting (who _didn't_ act like a spy when they were a kid?) that
I've never really been exposed to (stenography–who's had more than a fleeting
introduction?)

Where can I find more articles like this?

